
All you need to know about Regular Expressions (Regex) - chunks
https://dev.to/codechunker/introduction-to-regex-expressions-for-java-developers-11jn
======
chunks
This is such an awesome article that goes into the world of regular
expressions in java.

The article has detailed explanation on what you need to start off as a guru
in Regex. Check it out.

